# Anyone up for some Lush Porn?



## Jude (Apr 8, 2006)

This is my haul from the Herald Square Discon party.  I couldn't make the party because I was kinda sick but the lovely enablers were kind enough to hold it for me until today.

I am such a Lush whore now.  I am barely interested in Sweetie Cake and just months ago, I would have taken the trip into the city to get the entire collection a week early and now I am just like... 'eh, I will just get the pigments and some LGs.'  Is there anyone else who is not so jazzed about Sweetie Cake or am I in the complete minority here?  I liked Culturbloom so mich better.

Anyway... lets get to the porn...

















*
and all neat and tidy....*


----------



## Bianca (Apr 8, 2006)

Great porn LOL


----------



## User34 (Apr 8, 2006)

::GASP!:: They had herbalism???!!! I have been checking my LUSH store every week to no avail.
This is from a store in NYC ,Manhattan right? I gotta get there.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 8, 2006)

You are a woman with a problem, dear! But I looove it!


----------



## user3 (Apr 8, 2006)

Holy mother of hauls! Woman I think you have just gone Lush crazy!


----------



## luminious (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn, i wish i had your bank account. 

i never tried lush products. What are those balls for? Baths? If so I can't use them I don't have a tub. That's the only thing that sucks with glass showers.


----------



## vwilliams (Apr 8, 2006)

WoW - and I was all Ms. Bigshot over here with my haul!  Those are all discons?  Def not silky u and buffy!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow, that is one great Lush haul.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah for Lush! It's a good 'ol Canadian company!!!! Just like MAC was before they sold themselves to Estee Lauder!


Did you buy all that stuff or did you get it free?


----------



## devin (Apr 9, 2006)

oh wow! i really want to try lush now! that is one serious haul!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Yeah for Lush! It's a good 'ol Canadian company!!!! Just like MAC was before they sold themselves to Estee Lauder!


Did you buy all that stuff or did you get it free?_

 
I think Lush originally comes from the UK, actually.

I was instantly drawn to this thread when I saw the title! My brain just went into overdrive trying to count how many ballistics you have there, soooo lucky! But you totally deserve it! I can see many of my old faves there!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 9, 2006)

now THAT'S a lushgasm!!!!


----------



## roxybc (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I think Lush originally comes from the UK, actually. _

 
Hmmmmm, one of the first times I was in Lush (which was years ago when they first started onpening) the sales girl told me that Lush was Canadian.  Weird!!  I just looked on their website, and yup, you are right, they are British.  Oh well, Canada is still a British colony and the girl who told me they were Canadian was in Britsh Columbia LOL!!!  The poor girl was mixed up and mixed me up too!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Apr 9, 2006)

One word - dayum.

Get your Lush on, girl.


----------



## depecher (Apr 9, 2006)

Here's a really stupid question, do they sell any Lush *without* fragrance in it? I am allergic to fragrance and would love to try this company. I doubt I can.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow, that LUSH porn was so good I needed a cigarette after seeing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I very recently became a LUSH convert, so it's very exciting to see such wonderful pictures of the sweet smelling goodness.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 9, 2006)

you lush bitch! save some for me doll


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 9, 2006)

oh my goodness!  My jaw almost hit the floor!  so _DISH, GIRL!!!_  which are your favorites and why?  I've been meaning to hit up Lush lately. . .


----------



## asteffey (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I am barely interested in Sweetie Cake and just months ago, I would have taken the trip into the city to get the entire collection a week early and now I am just like... 'eh, I will just get the pigments and some LGs.'  Is there anyone else who is not so jazzed about Sweetie Cake or am I in the complete minority here?  I liked_

 

i totally agree. i'm getting a LG and an e/l and im totally satisfied. i loved c-bloom; sweetie cake isn't cutting it for me really.


----------



## Isis (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG that's alot


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 10, 2006)

'jude this is a stick up gimmie all yo lush'

wowza that's a lot of stuff...you remind me of my mom when we first came to canada she would buy everything skin care related or that smelt nice hahaha


----------



## luminious (Apr 10, 2006)

i just looked at their site and not one thing appeals to me. at least i know i wont become addicted to lush also.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 10, 2006)

Holy cow! Sweet haul! I love Lush almost as much as MAC so you know I am green with envy right now lol!


----------



## sandyisntcool (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL, loved the title. i bet it got so many people interested, hahah.

i'm jealous, the closest lush store to me is like 3+ hours away. :[

AMAZING HAUL!


----------



## panties (Apr 10, 2006)

hell yeah. wonderful haul. 

*hugs the boxes* 

mmm the great smell of lush...mmmm!!


----------



## Jude (Apr 10, 2006)

I AM a Lush bitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't even imagine looking at the site and not being interested in one thing.  My lord, just the Avobunny alone is a visual treat.  Whatever whatever though.. my skin has never looked or felt better so I am a happy person.

For noteven... girlie, I am loving Sandstone soap right now!  That baby beats whips my skin into shape like no other.  My skin is refined when I come out of the tub and then I use Each Peach as a moisturizer.  Dayum... I smell so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hugs)


----------



## luminious (Apr 11, 2006)

what products would be good for acne prone skin?


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_what products would be good for acne prone skin?_

 

Fresh Fharmacy is very good for acne prone skin.


----------

